# CUPS setup



## mechanic (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's the instruction in the cups package script:

```
If you are using a USB printer wtih FreeBSD 8.0 or later, you will
need to find the proper /dev/usb/* device pointed at by the /dev/ugen*
entry. Follow the instructions for devfs.rules as above, but append a 
rule similar to the following for a printer attached as /dev/ugen0.2:

add path 'usb/0.2.*' mode 0660 group cups
```

Here's the relevant lines - I hope -  from dmesg:

```
ugen4.3: <Brother> at usbus4
ulpt0: <Brother HL-5240, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus4
ulpt0: using bi-directional mode
```

So what do I add to devfs.rules? These asterisks are confusing me...


----------



## asapilu (Aug 23, 2010)

I think you must use :


```
add path 'usb/4.3.*' mode 0660 group cups
```
as it says your printer attach to ugen4.3


----------



## mechanic (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks - that was my first guess. Cups doesn't start though, if I run `/usr/local/sbin/cupsd start or restart` I get 
	
	



```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/sbin/cupsd: Undefined symbol "_httpWriteGNUTLS"
```

How do I get it to start?


----------



## asapilu (Aug 23, 2010)

it simply start like
`/usr/local/sbin/cupsd`
or just "cupsd" or "cupsd -l"
but with your message i guess it is library problem


----------



## mechanic (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, upgrading all the packages to the 'stable' branch from those installed from 'release' seems to have cured that problem, cupsd now starts.


----------

